# Bulk Oil Bottles Empty



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Anyone know where I can get some of these little 1/2 oz oil bottles with needle point on them.........


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

www.slickzero.com


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah I saw those looking for the other types of bottles...... I can get those just trying to find a different type...........


----------



## Alan Behler (Apr 19, 2003)

you can call finishline. he may sell you some


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey thanks Alan....................


----------



## THE DARKSIDE (Oct 7, 2001)

www.freund.com


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

www.freundcontainer.com is the website, LOL I checked it out and all I can not find is the needle top it............


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

Bottles with Ultra Precision Needle Nozzles 

Oval 

Round 
Our translucent bottles have a 1" long needle (except for the 20-gauge needle spout size which is 1 1/4" long) to accurately dispense liquids. The bottle is made of low-density polyethylene and has a polypropylene cap with a Type 304 stainless steel needle protected by a needle cap. To Order: Please specify needle spout gauge size from the list below. 
Needle Spout Gauge Sizes 

• 27 gauge (0.016" OD x 0.008" ID): For water-thin liquids
• 25 gauge (0.020" OD x 0.010" ID): For fine liquids
• 23 gauge (0.025" OD x 0.013" ID): For SAE 10 or equivalent
• 20 gauge (0.035" OD x 0.023" ID): For SAE 20 or equivalent
• 18 gauge (0.049" OD x 0.033" ID): For thick liquids
• 16 gauge (0.065" OD x 0.047" ID): For very thick liquids 
Cap., Bottle O'all 
oz. Size Ht. Each 

Oval Squeeze Bottle 
1 1/4 1 1/4" Lg. x 7/8" Wd. 4 7/8" 1902T3 $3.59 

Round Squeeze Bottle 
4 1 7/8" Dia. 6 1/4" 1902T4 5.41 


goto www.mcmaster.com and goto catalog page 1578


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

THank you guys very much I believe I have a good selection to go from now......


----------



## RC Professor (May 30, 2006)

Try here: http://www.phoenixbottles.com/index.htm 

Probably one of the better selections of small bottles for R/C use.


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Ok Thanks I have some sources now that I can use, THANKS VERY MUCH FOR ALL THE HELP.........................


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I must have done 100 search's and never came up with Phoenix Bottles! Thanks!


----------

